# Oil leak cruze 2014 diesel 2.0L 163hp



## abdel (Nov 12, 2021)

hello cruze members,

i need a help to find the part number for the oil cooler complete seals kits.
my issue is that i have a oil leak not specifically on the oil cooler but after it on the circuit (i dont know the part name sorry). i m looking to buy the whole kits for a complete gaskets change.

Thank you


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

You accidentally posted this in the Gen 2 diesel forum, I think you’ll do much better in the Gen 1 diesel forum. The part numbers are different between your car, and the Gen 2 diesels. Good luck!


----------



## abdel (Nov 12, 2021)

Done. Thank you


----------

